# Is it normal to have weird thoughts?



## helpme (Jan 25, 2009)

And ask yourself weird questions, when you have DP?

If not, this is going to sound weird, but I ask myself things like "If you put a piece of paper on it's side, why does it fall over, and why does gravity cause that?", "Why are pimples white?"(LOL :lol: ) , or I think things like "My family and friends, and people in general look like monsters or aliens!" or "I am I able to make it through everyday, yet, I'm SO confused about EVERYTHING."

Is this normal?

If it is, then what are some of the things you ask yourself?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

-Why does everything _work_ so well?
-Why is the question "why?" an infinite regress?
-How long is forever? How long is never? 
-What is time anyways? And why is it always today and never tomorrow?
-Speaking of time, what is space?
-And matter, what is matter? How many "base units" are there?
-If you have a ship and you disassemble it board by board, plank by plank,
and build a new one with each plank, is it the same ship?
-If there is no God, why are we here? If there is, why doesn't he care? If he does why is there evil?
-If you must kill one of your brothers to save the other, how do you choose and live with your decision?
-What does the world mean to me? What do I want to do with my life?
-When I die, life will have been but a dream in the eternal sleep of my soul. So am I real? Are other people? Is this?


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

I cannot decide if you two need less or more weed.

On a serious note, everyone does this more or less.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

You guys are gonna send me into a spiral of existential angst. lol
But yes, it is normal (well, for people with DP anyway) to have weird thoughts.
Sometimes I'll say a word and think it sounds weird. And then I'll keep saying it over and over because it just sounds so _strange_.
Or I'll type out a word and even though I know intellectually that it is spelled correctly...it just doesn't _look_ right. I don't know. I'm strange.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

invisible.ink I do that as well with words. Sometimes I think I am losing it because one simple word will cause me so much confusion and drive me nuts lol


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

I ask myself how am I functioning right now, when essentially I'm just like a robot and i think about my veins and how they are like circuits and stuff haha :lol: 
I ask myself what my purpose is, why I exist and why does it matter that I exist when theres so many people that do and have existed.
I ask myself what are thoughts and how do they work and why are mine so weird and are other peoples thoughts this weird.
I ask myself why I feel like this and why is it so hard to explain it to others and every little discomfort I experience I try to explain or disprove or idk.
I ask myself how I became this way when I used to be perfectly normal.
I ask myself why my first person point of view seems so weird to me now when I obviously had it my entire life and everyone else sees that way too.
Maybe I play too many 3rd person video games and its tripping me out hahaha.
I wonder if my DP appeared because I was fired from my job in august and I dont go to college so I've essentially been doing nothing for 5 months.
I ask myself why I can't be happy with my appearance ever.
I ask myself if I'm going crazy or if this is all in my head like people tell me it is. And if it is why can't I stop it.
And the scariest of all sends me into a paniced frenzy is anything related to God Death or illness.
And then theres the questions I ask myself while I'm interracting with others:
Why did I just say that?
What do I look like right now to this person.
Why is this person my friend.
Now that I'm looking at all of this Idk how my brain doesnt short ciruit haha.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

over analyzing makes it worst


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

I just thought of some more weird thoughts I have. If I make a typo on the forum (or any other forum I'm on), especially in a PM I get really anxious and embarrassed. Like I'll think "Oh my god, this person is going to think I'm stupid! That I can't spell! That I don't have correct grammer!" etc. And then I try to edit it really fast before anyone sees it. How pathetic is that? :roll:


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

invisible.ink said:


> I just thought of some more weird thoughts I have. If I make a typo on the forum (or any other forum I'm on), especially in a PM I get really anxious and embarrassed. Like I'll think "Oh my god, this person is going to think I'm stupid! That I can't spell! That I don't have correct grammer!" etc. And then I try to edit it really fast before anyone sees it. How pathetic is that? :roll:


Embarassed only has 1 r.

:lol: j/k


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> invisible.ink said:
> 
> 
> > I just thought of some more weird thoughts I have. If I make a typo on the forum (or any other forum I'm on), especially in a PM I get really anxious and embarrassed. Like I'll think "Oh my god, this person is going to think I'm stupid! That I can't spell! That I don't have correct grammer!" etc. And then I try to edit it really fast before anyone sees it. How pathetic is that? :roll:
> ...


----------



## singer24 (Sep 30, 2008)

heys guys im really scared. when i sit and think about people in general i sometimes i have fleeting thoughts like are they all out to get me? and everyone is against me! is this normal to have these thoughts with dp or is it the start of schizophrenia? x


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

singer24 said:


> heys guys im really scared. when i sit and think about people in general i sometimes i have fleeting thoughts like are they all out to get me? and everyone is against me! is this normal to have these thoughts with dp or is it the start of schizophrenia? x


Well, my guess is that you are like me and knew that this was a symptom of schizophrenia before you started having these thoughts. Thus you are just scaring yourself like i do all the time.

This is the thing about being crazy - if you were schizophrenic and you had those thoughts you would not be coming on to an anxiety/Dp board with the worry of having schizophrenia. You might be frantically googling the internet for a help board for 'What to do when everyone in your life is out to get you'.

You identified the fact that everyone was out to get you as a crazy thought, and came here - so you are not crazy.

Now if only I could figure this out for my own thoughts... sigh.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > invisible.ink said:
> ...


Excuse me?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I was facetiously saying you shouldn't correct her grammar (even though it was fine) when she's telling us how anxious it makes her.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> I was facetiously saying you shouldn't correct her grammar (even though it was fine) when she's telling us how anxious it makes her.


Oh lol. Ok mother fucker. And im just being facetious when I say that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

It was obvious he was joking Egodeath. I've been talking to Jesse on messenger for a while and if he seriously thinks it's bad to make mistakes or takes the piss out of people who do...Hes seriously fucking hiding it well! Because I'm making plenty of them.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

I know. I was screwing around. Chill, everyone.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Chilled. One day you'll insult someone and find that they just won't buy your apathetic attitude and who won't just "chill".


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Chilled. One day you'll insult someone and find that they just won't buy your apathetic attitude and who won't just "chill".


I did not insult Jesse! I kidded and said he was an asshole for kidding and correcting someone's grammar. If he was offended then I'm truly very sorry.

But yes, eventually that day will come and that is why I studied Shukokai for four years.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

Chill.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

word


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

/////////


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2009)

---


----------



## Nidis (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to wonder this too, but I think thats just part of being a person :lol: Its just that you're being aware of all your actions now. I used to think ''I feel like I'm walking funny, did I always walk like this? I must look retarded." But really, it was just me being super aware of the fact that my body is in motion. Likewise, everyone thinks weird stuff. If nothing else, DP sure is a slow train-ride through the human condition.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Sometimes I go the whole day just totally lost in a wave of confusion, notable questions I sometimes ask myself when I am "DR'd.. I wonder about every aspect of existence.. ask myself how and why I exist, I mean I know but it just seems too strange to describe.. hmm I don't know overanalyzing it does make it worse.. I'm lost right now, goodbye


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

Well sometimes I have thoughts about how each organ in the body works so well with the others and forms a person and we are able to do everything we can. The brain is a very complicated organ, i mean it tells the body what to do isn't that just insane how it works? Ugh makes my head spin thinking about that stuff lol


----------



## lfbenz (May 23, 2009)

People look like aliens. Do I have it bad?


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

lfbenz said:


> People look like aliens. Do I have it bad?


People look like sum of flesh, bones, brain and nothing more for me. I cant see them as whole persons. I even wonder whats the point in living with them, whats the point of loving someone who is practically just brain in flesh suit. So i quess aliens are still good.


----------



## dreamingoflife (Oct 22, 2006)

> JoCZker wrote:
> I even wonder whats the point in living with them, whats the point of loving someone who is practically just brain in flesh suit.


omg I have had that thought a few times before. I thought I was totally losing it and just tried to distract my thinking before I went loco and freaked out.


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

egodeath said:


> If he does why is there evil?


I can awnser that question easily. Because God is not the God of this world. The Bible even says that satan is the God of the Earth. God is only God to those who except him and ask for his help. And if satan is the God of this world, he's nothing but evil and he's not in hell yet either, he walks around the earth looking for weak people and try to end their lives before they choose to except Christ. God gave us dominion over the earth and all we had to do was lay back with no diseases or harm and just enjoy creation and fellowship with God but we handed over dominion to satan when satan convinced Adam and Eve to do the one thing God told them not to do. When they did that, the whole Earth was cursed but Jesus broke that curse when he died but he cant come into your life and protect you unless you ask him to.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh.


----------



## jfromaz (Mar 23, 2009)

Sometimes when I buy a candy bar I think back to the process of how it was made and all that.. before I would just look for something that tasted good.

Also, I don't know exactly how to describe this one so bear with me, but I think back to a period of my life that I had really bad "brain fog" and I was sort of 50% DP/DR but hardly realized it, and I think about how strange of an experience it was to be doing something as simple as driving a car. It just seemed to progressively weird me out as my DR got worse until the whole idea of driving seemed completely foreign to me.

At my worst.. absolutely everything just seems so completely unreal. It is as if I am not a part of everything, I am just a bystander that arrived here from another planet.. and I will feel like I lost my innter "self".


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Notsure said:


> At my worst.. absolutely everything just seems so completely unreal. It is as if I am not a part of everything, I am just a bystander that arrived here from another planet.. and I will feel like I lost my innter "self".


I couldn't have described it any better.


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

dreamingoflife said:


> > JoCZker wrote:
> > I even wonder whats the point in living with them, whats the point of loving someone who is practically just brain in flesh suit.
> 
> 
> omg I have had that thought a few times before. I thought I was totally losing it and just tried to distract my thinking before I went loco and freaked out.


lol what a sick thing to think.
but i had thought like this in the gloomier moments of my ordeal.
ultimately its true, we are just brains, covered in skin and filled with blood. wheres the beauty in that?haha

once you can see yourself as being your whole self, and can see what counts as making a person a person, then you can see people on the same field again.

just remember humans are remarkable beings, would die for ones they love, sacrifice, love, hate, sorrow, remorse,

i think its when we lack emotions, is when we start to feel less human.


----------



## Sverd (May 30, 2009)

my main weird thoughts are the following:

why people are like monsters in appearance ?
why do they have eyes ? teeth and ears?
why do i feel different from them? 
why do we have the same biological needs to animals?
why are there so many different species of animals?
why are we (As humans) to the same life-circle?
who did create this world?
why does he let me suffer?
am i a bad person (and as a result i am suffering)?
how strange is the procedure of birth (As well as sex)?
do i love my beloved family persons?
why the people open their eyes in the morning?
how can we control this automatic movement? (sick question really!  )

i think i am in deep existential crisis  
the bad thing is that all these thought make me panic


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

if earth is solid, and jupiter is gas, what are the chances that earth was once gas and over the course of time gravity condensed it into a solid? and if that is the case how long will it take the "gas giants" to become solid planets? and if that is the case how long will it take gravity to suck the entire galaxy in to the center and form one super planet from all of the material the galaxy is made of? or what are the chances that we are some genetic experiment being conducted by an alien race, and over the course of time they have visited us and proclaimed to be god and given men prophetic visions and directed our belief system based on what they wanted us to believe, giving us technological pointers along the way? it seems a lot have of ancient cultures talked about gods from the sky helping their civilizations from time to time. what if we're really are just an "alien ant farm". :shock:


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> if earth is solid, and jupiter is gas, what are the chances that earth was once gas and over the course of time gravity condensed it into a solid? and if that is the case how long will it take the "gas giants" to become solid planets? and if that is the case how long will it take gravity to suck the entire galaxy in to the center and form one super planet from all of the material the galaxy is made of? or what are the chances that we are some genetic experiment being conducted by an alien race, and over the course of time they have visited us and proclaimed to be god and given men prophetic visions and directed our belief system based on what they wanted us to believe, giving us technological pointers along the way? it seems a lot have of ancient cultures talked about gods from the sky helping their civilizations from time to time. what if we're really are just an "alien ant farm". :shock:


In a reductive way of thinking, sure, Earth was once gas, but not for a very long time, and more present factors than just gravity caused it to become solid (Jupiter's gravitational pull is much stronger than Earth's--or Mars' for that matter--anyways).

According to the "Big Crunch" theory, the universe will one day collapse back into itself in the exact opposite of the Big Bang. Since the universe is still expanding (as evidenced by "red shift"), it will take more than the current age of the universe for the Big Crunch; however, as the universe contracts, it has been posited that time will run in reverse. Pick up a copy of Stephen Hawking's _A Brief History of Time_ if you're interested in this sort of stuff.

The chances that humanity is the result of a genetic experiment run by the alien master race is probably about the same as the probability that we are video game characters, that Scientology is correct, and that we are all the products of your imagination. When you're DP/DR'd delusional explanations of reality seem quite plausible, even attractive, especially when you get to the point that nothing seems epistemically justifiable, so everything, in some way, must be "true." The cold, hard reality is that this is what we've got and insane theories won't help you in understanding a) life or b) depersonalization. This is not an argument against spirituality, just against irrational thought.

Any more questions?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

no questions, just exploring theories. my proposed thoughts aren't delusional in any sense. simply a brief overview of much more complicated theories that i entertain from time to time. if i wanted to truly get into what i was getting at, it would take a few weeks to finish writing. i noticed that the thread was for weird or deep thoughts, and that most people were posting in question form, so these things came to mind. i am not an idiot, DON'T REPLY TO ME AS IF I AM. in the future if you feel the need to "educate me" simply don't. this is the second sarcastic and belittling reply you've offered me, don't let there be a third, thats not why i am here.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> no questions, just exploring theories.


Were my answers unsatisfactory?

My apologies for belittling your theories. That wasn't my intention.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Repeat post deleted.


----------



## JoCZker (Jul 31, 2009)

Its interesting that many of us have this thoughts. Its true that we are in crisis, so its normal to question everything. But still, i dont think that people with strong depression, anxiety or another sort of troubles have this so often as us. Do somebody have some answer to this question? By my opinion we are similar to somebody with bad immunity. Everybody have flu sometimes, but if you have bad immunity it could be deadly to you. And we are similar. We dont have our feeling that we are alive, allright and as we should be. So we have bad immunity to existentional questions. Everybody have them, but for us they art lethal. We must rebuilt our immunity and we will be better again. Any opinions?


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

maybe when we were young, rather than bering as skeptical as we are now, we were naive and believed EVERYTING we were toldf, and as we became smarter, more intellectual, we realised, that alot of the things we truely believed in, were false, and not as solid as we once thought.

so in t urn now, we have a hard time believing things as truth, as its soo hard to find out what is real, and what isnt.
especially when people are suffering from the genral feeling/viewings of things not appearing real, and seem somewhat different to what we once thought we seen things.

the magic is gone, we have been stripped and can see things for the way they are, and theres no going back to the naivity.


----------



## Sverd (May 30, 2009)

i always had existential thoughts, back from the time i remember my self in high school. 
However the 'feeling' is total different between the normal existential thinking and the existential thinking as a symptom of dp/dr. 
As a result i want to face this nightmare as a symptom..
I had episodes of dp/dr in the past, but this year became a disorder. 
Of course every doctor name it depression or panic disorder but i know its not. For me, dr is creating my panic attacks, and the pain i feel all day with it is creating depression! 
To conclude i believe that dp/dr is a symptom of repressed feelings... When you are living bad situations, or traumatic situations of high stress and you don't know how to express your anger, sadness and negative emotions, dp/dr is coming...This is my opinion to this nightmare because it came to me like this! I remember my self to be a normal person but after a period of high stress dp/dr came to my life! Some people have high blood pressure as a reaction to anxiety, some others have nightmares, sleeping disorders, strokes, some of them have depression, anxiety, stomach pain...i think we must see it as symptom and continue our lives with it...and it will leave us...


----------



## DownTheRabbitHole (May 30, 2009)

Sverd said:


> i always had existential thoughts, back from the time i remember my self in high school.
> However the 'feeling' is total different between the normal existential thinking and the existential thinking as a symptom of dp/dr.
> As a result i want to face this nightmare as a symptom..
> I had episodes of dp/dr in the past, but this year became a disorder.
> ...


yeh id agree personally with that.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Sverd said:


> i always had existential thoughts, back from the time i remember my self in high school.
> However the 'feeling' is total different between the normal existential thinking and the existential thinking as a symptom of dp/dr.
> As a result i want to face this nightmare as a symptom..
> I had episodes of dp/dr in the past, but this year became a disorder.
> ...


I tend to think that the experience of losing touch with reality or identity characteristic of DP/DR leads to existential crisis. Descartes' "Cogito ergo sum" or "I think therefore I am" has less meaning to a person with an intact sense of self than it does to someone who, by virtue of his or her disorder, seriously doubts his or her own existence. Not feeling real, or doubting the reality of the world around us, makes us question everything over and over with an unprecedented sense of urgency.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Were my answers unsatisfactory?

My apologies for belittling your theories. That wasn't my intention.

you're answers were well educated. the problem was that i was not seeking answers. simply proposing the questions as food for thought, to allow anyone who reads it, and is interested, to explore it further, and seek out their own interpretations. a few key phrases in your reply came off as sarcastic and belittling, so in result i interpreted the whole post that way. if that was not the intent of your post than i apologize for my retort. sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> simply proposing the questions as food for thought, to allow anyone who reads it, and is interested, to explore it further, and seek out their own interpretations.


I can dig that, but for the first few questions, there a pretty well established theories explaining them. I'll try not to come off as sarcastic; I tend to do that, even when I'm being serious.


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it's all good man, we're cool. 8)


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

it's all good man, we're cool. 8)


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

damn, i keep doing that. :lol:


----------

